# tall rider



## Hawkeye (Apr 3, 2004)

I am 6' 2". Does anyone ride a xl frame? I am looking at Time and Look for a new frame. Anyone have any opinions on how a large Look frame rides?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Hawkeye said:


> I am 6' 2". Does anyone ride a xl frame? I am looking at Time and Look for a new frame. Anyone have any opinions on how a large Look frame rides?


Depending on your inseam those companies might not make a frame big enough for you. Depends on what the effective TT is and whether it works for your body. Hawkeye? Does that mean you went or are going to the U of I? FWIW I'm 6'2" and ride a 62cm COlnago and a 60cm Bianchi. Not all manufacturers size the same. By XL I take it you're talking about a compact frame. Most of them are too small for me.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Tall One here.....*

- I'm 6'5" or just a tad under, and I ride a 59cm 555. With a 120mm Stem, Zero-Offset Seatpost with the seat in the middle of the rails and about 7 or 8 inches of Seatpost showing. It fit's like a glove. If I recall correctly, I have 3 of the 5 provided Look spacers under the Stem. Hands down, the best all-around road bike I have ridden to date.
It does everything well.

Bike sizes keep on amazing me. I rode a S-Works Tarmac (Real Nice bike btw) a couple day's ago in a size 58cm, 120mm Stem and a slightly layed-back Seatpost and it is LONGER than my 555. In Trek's world of sizes, I fit a 60cm, 120mm Stem, no-layback Seatpost. And lastly, my 1st road bike was a 61cm LeMond, 120 quill, slight layback Seatpost. Try before you buy if at all possible.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 3, 2004)

I am looking at frame charts to compare to my Cannondale. 59cm top tobe with 120mm stem works great with me. I had a Specialized Allez comp 2 years ago, a 58 cm compact frame and never did like it. Too much seat post for me!


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Well.....*

With the Look you shouldn't have to worry much about that, the 555 through 585 are pretty traditional frames.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*The other good thing about Look frames...*

is that they change the wall thickness of the tubes as the size of the frame changes. Larger frames can often get quite flimsy in certain areas when manufacturers fail to do this as the tubes extend in length and lose their ability to handle loads in the same manner they do for smaller sizes. The area around a frame's headtube is a good example of where manufacturers can fail to make adjustments to larger frames, usually to keep weight down. They won't break, but they're not as stiff as they should be, either.

Besides Look, I've found that Scott & Kuota both seem to pay atttention to larger frames - though, I'm not sure if it's due to changes in the tube's thickness or the actual diameter of the tube. Anyway, food for thought. Good luck and enjoy! If the Look fits you, you'll love it. I've found the quality of Look frames to be outstanding, and when I went looking (no pun intended) for a good "Euro" manufacturer for my new shop, I chose Look over makers such as Time & Colnago due to the combination of quality, experience, and price.

For info, I do carry Scott, but not Kuota - just in case you were wondering about motivation. I would be...


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 3, 2004)

I ride a Cannondale team bike. The shop I work at sells them! We can get Time and Look. I like the "look" of the Time frames over the new Look. My C-dale does ride realy nice though.


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

Hawkeye said:


> I am 6' 2". Does anyone ride a xl frame? I am looking at Time and Look for a new frame. Anyone have any opinions on how a large Look frame rides?


I am 6-2 as well and have a 59 cm Look 486. Not sure what size that is in their lettering convention, but I suspect XL. Anyway, the frame is quite nice in that it provides more than adquate lateral stiffness in the BB and front end without turning into a jackhammer on longer rides. The handling is more nimble than stable, but hardly twitchy like a track bike. Your fit and weight distribution is going to play a significant role in this, though. Without knowing which frame you are considering and how you will use it, it is difficult to give you much useful data...


----------



## 2faced (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm 6'2" and built pretty weird...shorter legs and longer torso, fake hip, plate in a collarbone, surgically altered elbow that I can't fully extend. I'm a relatively muscular 225-240 flucuating bodyweight and I refuse to shave my legs. I'm buying a 57cm Look 585. It's geometry seems to be exactly what I need to achieve the "perfect fit".


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I have been riding since 89'. I'm 6' 2" W/a 35" inseam. A 62cm C to C is my preferred ride in a Merckx or De Rosa geometry. My 61 C toC LOOK KG281 rides the best out of all the high-end bikes I have owned. It's a magic carpet ride. Even though I'm a portly 214lbs. (damn kids) the KG281 rides so well. I can't say enough about LOOK. They have been one of the first in carbon fiber and know their stuff. I have been through many frame-sets. A Trek 5200 and a Calfee Tetra Pro. The pecking order is Look, Calfee , Trek in my eyes..and butt. 6'5" a 59 WTF??


----------

